# Tired old "blowing spark plug" on Triton v10 motor question



## tstoneami (Sep 19, 2019)

Hello folks;

I am wondering about pulling the trigger and buying a 99 f350 4x with the v10. Seems to be in good condition. I've read all kinds of stuff about the blowing spark plug at this point. It seems like simply making sure they are torqued properly from time to time is enough to prevent it from happening. Do I have that right? What I've gathered is that they work loose and the compression is enough at some point to blow them out....any replies greatly appreciated.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

tstoneami said:


> Hello folks;
> 
> I am wondering about pulling the trigger and buying a 99 f350 4x with the v10. Seems to be in good condition. I've read all kinds of stuff about the blowing spark plug at this point. It seems like simply making sure they are torqued properly from time to time is enough to prevent it from happening. Do I have that right? What I've gathered is that they work loose and the compression is enough at some point to blow them out....any replies greatly appreciated.


Very common in the V10s and 5.4 V8s, prior to 2004, I believe. Usually one of the middle plugs (head gets hotter).
I'm one of the lucky ones who's blown 3 on the same 5.4, including one of the back ones. A real PITA to get to to ream, thread, etc.
Doing the insert job on them isn't all that bad, once you've done one.
When you do blow one, be sure to unplug the injector immediately. If you do, you can limp home, ot to your favorite mechanic.
The coil pack is probably the most expensive part in this process.


----------



## tstoneami (Sep 19, 2019)

What I'm gathering is that you simply have to retorque them rountinely and all is well...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

tstoneami said:


> What I'm gathering is that you simply have to retorque them rountinely and all is well...


Maybe. Quite frankly, I'm afraid to touch them. 
There's literally about 3 threads on the plug making contact with the aluminum head.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

tstoneami said:


> Hello folks;
> 
> I am wondering about pulling the trigger and buying a 99 f350 4x with the v10. Seems to be in good condition. I've read all kinds of stuff about the blowing spark plug at this point. It seems like simply making sure they are torqued properly from time to time is enough to prevent it from happening. Do I have that right? What I've gathered is that they work loose and the compression is enough at some point to blow them out....any replies greatly appreciated.


Out of curiosity , how many miles on the engine and can you find out if any have already been done. 
I think my 1st one blew at about 105K.
I replaced all the plugs with iridium, supposed to be good for 100K.


----------



## tstoneami (Sep 19, 2019)

<120k. 2nd owner, no issues.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

tstoneami said:


> <120k. 2nd owner, no issues.


I have heard that if the plugs aren't torqued properly at tune up, its a receipe for disaster.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

tstoneami said:


> Hello folks;
> 
> I am wondering about pulling the trigger and buying a 99 f350 4x with the v10. Seems to be in good condition. I've read all kinds of stuff about the blowing spark plug at this point. It seems like simply making sure they are torqued properly from time to time is enough to prevent it from happening. Do I have that right? What I've gathered is that they work loose and the compression is enough at some point to blow them out....any replies greatly appreciated.


 Don't sweat it, if we were to listen to every little thing that could go wrong with a motor there would not be a good one. You like the truck go for it..


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

torqueing the plug periodically will do nothing. As stated above the heads are machined with not enough threads. I also have blown out three plugs already. Yes one on the pass side in the back as well. I have the whole time sert kit. I would not be without it. Also when you do this make sure you are on TDC on the cylinder you are working on. Also an air ratchet cuts the time in half when "machining" with the tools in the kit. I just did the far back one a month ago.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If you like the truck, and the price is right, buy it. If it is running fine, leave the plugs alone. If you replace them. Torque to 20-25 Lbs. There are u tubes on this.


----------



## Thrifty Garage (Sep 20, 2019)

I've seen this happen on a 5.4 work truck. It does happen but it is repairable generally.


----------



## tstoneami (Sep 19, 2019)

Update for whomever is interested. It's been confirmed that this can be avoided by routinely making certain that plugs are torqued down properly. 28lb ft pnd


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

tstoneami said:


> Update for whomever is interested. It's been confirmed that this can be avoided by routinely making certain that plugs are torqued down properly. 28lb ft pnd


If you're going to do that, make sure the engine is cold.


----------



## tstoneami (Sep 19, 2019)

Clearly.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Thrifty Garage said:


> I've seen this happen on a 5.4 work truck. It does happen but it is repairable generally.


The last one I fixed was on a major highway during a monsoon. He was pulling a trailer , going to a parade with some kind of fancy horse drawn float. Charged him $500.00, he says, dam, I thought it would be higher. Some times ya just wanna kick yourself.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

28 FTLBS is guaranteed to rip the plugs out of the head. 11 to 16 FTLBS 
236,000 miles on the 2000 and never blew a plug. and they have been changed 3 times. same with the 04 at the body shop. 340,000 miles and never lost a plug. they have been changed 4 times. 
and i never retorque them. i change plugs on a warm to the touch engine.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Never blew a plug out, I will say I believe they were torqued down to much last time plugs were put in it. Tried to replace them and got scared of breaking one or worse.

Soaked overnight with krioil they twisted out with ease.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I've never had a Ford with a V10, so I know very little about them. However, I've had a lot of aftermarket aluminum parts on performance cars I've had. After stripping some of the female threads in them, I started putting helicoils in any of the female threads I was going to use right from the start. Never had any problems after that.

Could helicoils be used in this situation?

NYH1.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

NYH1 said:


> I've never had a Ford with a V10, so I know very little about them. However, I've had a lot of aftermarket aluminum parts on performance cars I've had. After stripping some of the female threads in them, I started putting helicoils in any of the female threads I was going to use right from the start. Never had any problems after that.
> 
> Could helicoils be used in this situation?
> 
> NYH1.


A company called Time-sert makes the whole kit and inserts.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

the problem is not so much aluminum heads, hte problem is animals that do not follow instructions on spark plug change on the modular engines. 
4.6,5.4, or 6.8. i never had any issues at all with then because i did it the way ford said to. 
i had many come into the shop for repair after do it yourselfers screw them up for repair tough. and none of my repairs ever blew out either.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

tjctransport said:


> the problem is not so much aluminum heads, hte problem is animals that do not follow instructions on spark plug change on the modular engines.
> 4.6,5.4, or 6.8. i never had any issues at all with then because i did it the way ford said to.
> i had many come into the shop for repair after do it yourselfers screw them up for repair tough. and none of my repairs ever blew out either.


If there wasn't a problem with the heads, why did ford resign them for the 04 models?


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

2 valve per cylinder before 04, and 3 valve per cylinder after 04.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I've been _"unofficially"_ looking at used RV's/motorhome's. A lot of them are built on Ford chassis's and have the 6.8L V10 w/auto trans, a few have the 5.4L V8. Most have relatively low miles because they aren't driven as much as regular vehicles. Is there anything to look for with them? Are certain years better then others?

Thanks, NYH1.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

NYH1 said:


> I've been _"unofficially"_ looking at used RV's/motorhome's. A lot of them are built on Ford chassis's and have the 6.8L V10 w/auto trans, a few have the 5.4L V8. Most have relatively low miles because they aren't driven as much as regular vehicles. Is there anything to look for with them? Are certain years better then others?
> 
> Thanks, NYH1.


 Had a class C in a Ford, 5.4 no issues. Under powered in the hills like most gas. Then again it only had 35K miles when I sold it.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

go with the V10 if you can. it will get about the same mileage as the 5.4, 8-10 mpg. 
but it will have the power to move you. 5.4 is a glorified car engine.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

tjctransport said:


> go with the V10 if you can. it will get about the same mileage as the 5.4, 8-10 mpg.
> but it will have the power to move you. 5.4 is a glorified car engine.


The 5.4 is a little gutless, even in a pickup, especially for towing.
I could however get 13 mpg on the highway.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

NYH1 said:


> I've been _"unofficially"_ looking at used RV's/motorhome's. A lot of them are built on Ford chassis's and have the 6.8L V10 w/auto trans, a few have the 5.4L V8. Most have relatively low miles because they aren't driven as much as regular vehicles. Is there anything to look for with them? Are certain years better then others?
> https://www.auctionsinternational.com/auction/19197/item/business-liquidation-fl-19197-116455
> Thanks, NYH1.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

NYH1 said:


> I've been _"unofficially"_ looking at used RV's/motorhome's. A lot of them are built on Ford chassis's and have the 6.8L V10 w/auto trans, a few have the 5.4L V8. Most have relatively low miles because they aren't driven as much as regular vehicles. Is there anything to look for with them? Are certain years better then others?
> 
> Thanks, NYH1.


Look at the brake lines for rust, just like your looking at a pickup. Look at the exhaust manifold studs at the heads, they like to rust and break. And my opinion, go with the V10. The 5.4 is a dog.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for the link Fred.

A few things. We're just kind of kicking this idea around at thing point. We'd prolly get something like a Ford E-350/450 van type setup. We don't need to much room. Plus, I want my wife to be able to drive it if need be. She has experience driving the ambulance at the fire barn. So something like that, even though the motorhome will be a little longer should be fine. A big bus type setup would be a no-go.

And I totally didn't mean to highjack this thread....sorry!

NYH1.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Something like one of these;


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

NYH1 said:


> Something like one of these;


 Similar to the one I had. Plenty of room and comforts.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

We just did plugs on our '06 Ford UHaul V10...got real lucky, they all came out without anything breaking. 

Electrodes were bad, surprised it ran as good as it did.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> We just did plugs on our '06 Ford UHaul V10...got real lucky, they all came out without anything breaking.
> 
> Electrodes were bad, surprised it ran as good as it did.


So, in a month you'll be complaining about a shooting spark plug?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EWSplow said:


> So, in a month you'll be complaining about a shooting spark plug?


SKW


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> We just did plugs on our '06 Ford UHaul V10...got real lucky, they all came out without anything breaking.
> 
> Electrodes were bad, surprised it ran as good as it did.


----------

